# Radon Händler in NRW/Ruhrgebiet?



## Imkerhonig (3. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Händler, der auch Radon Bikes führt.
Ich selbst kommen aus Gelsenkirchen und würde gerne das Bike mal "anprobieren". Auf der Radon Homepage werden paar Partner angezeigt, leider ist auf den Seiten direkt nur kaum erkennbar, dass diese Radon Bikes führen (habe bereits anfrage geschickt).

Kennt jemand event. noch Händler?

Grüße der Imker


----------



## ottovalvole (3. April 2011)

Also da würde ich die Anfahrt in Kauf nehmen und direkt nach Bonn fahren. Das ist meines Wissens nach die einzige Möglichkeit ein Bike zu testen.

Aber vorher anrufen und fragen ob es da ist (siehe meinen Beitrag im Thema Slide). Sonst fährst Du umsonst, wie ich am Samstag. Die Bikes sind gut, das drumherum verdient leider manchmal den Begriff "Kirmesbude". 

Grüsse TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Imkerhonig (3. April 2011)

Hehe gut zu wissen, könnte man mit einem Trip verbinden.
Muss ich mir mal angucken, aber vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## 4Helden (4. April 2011)

Fahr hin.Habe ich auch gemacht.Eschweiler---->Bonn.
Ruf aber vorher an.Der Laden hat ja nicht nur Radon sondern auch Cube .


----------



## Imkerhonig (4. April 2011)

ja, das werde ich machen.
War auch kurzzeitig am überlegen, ob ich eine alternative zum Radon Suchen soll, beispielsweise halt ein Cube.


----------



## Markdierk (8. April 2011)

Gibt es Händler die Radon Bikes führen?

Ich denke nicht oder? Radon ist ein Versender.

Die Servicepartner sind doch lediglich dazu da, Reparaturen, Service und Ähnliches durchzuführen.


----------



## donprogrammo (8. April 2011)

Das kannst du hier selbst anchlesen:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Service-Partner_id_5257_.htm


----------



## Paconator (10. April 2011)

Radon Bikes gibts in Bonn im Ladenlokal oder Online, wie ich es mir vor ein paar Jahren gekauft habe. Scheint aber auch der einzige Onlineladen zu sein, den ich zumindest von früher kenne. Zusammenbau von nem Fahrradladen kostet ca. 50,- Euro, ich war auch etwas unsicher, habe aber dann Online die Anleitung zum Zusammenbau begutachtet und es ging recht flott von statten, nur braucht man nen guten Imbus für den Lenker.

Onlineshop


----------



## Markdierk (10. April 2011)

wer ein rad in einer bikebox von z.b. radon oder canyon nicht selbst zusammenbauen kann sollte sich kein versenderbike kaufen und bekommt wohl auch keine figur ausm üei zusammengebaut.
werkzeug braucht man bei canyon z.b. ned, die benötigten schlüssel hat aber eig auch jeder zuhause ansononsten frägt man den nachbarn.


----------

